# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  إيميلي مخررف ؟!!

## طفلة تحت المطر

السلام عليكم ..
عندي مشكلة في إيميلي ..
حرف التاء و الكاف ..؟!!
لم أفتح محادثة ينكتبوا عاادي في الرساله بس لم أرسلهاا يطلع ليي مكان الحرف إستفهام ..
و في النك و الرساله الشخصية ينكتب ..

أني فكرت ان المشكله من المسن نفسه فحذفته من الأساس ..
و حملته مرة ثانيه .. و فتحت ايميلي و نفس المشكله .. فتحت إيميلي الثاني يكتب عاادي ..
ملااحظه :
في الفترة الأخيره صارت صورتي الشخصيه تختفي و النكـ ـنيم يتغير و يصير نكي القديم ..

هالمشكله من الإسبوع الي راح ..

متشكره لكمـ :embarrest:

----------


## قطرة عطاء

بالرغم من انني ما فهمت اش تقصدي بالحروف ت و ك ولكن ما رأيك ان تفتحي ايميلك بجهاز كمبيوتر تاني يمكن نكتشف الخلل مع الشكر

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

قصدي ان حرف التاء لمَّ أكتبه يطلع ? و حرف الكاف يطلع  ?َ .. فهمت عليي ..؟

جربت أفتحه من جهاز ثاني يكتب عادي .. يعني المشكله من إيميلي لمَّ أفتحه من جهازي ..!! 

مشكور أخوي .. 

ان شاء الله تحصلوا ليي حل ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

المشكلة ربما تكون من الجهاز وليست من الايميل ..

جربي ان تطفئ زر fn  الموجود على الجهاز ..

وان شاء الله سوف يعمل معاك ..

واذا لم يكن كذالك ممكن نعرف ماهو نوع الجهاز ورقمة ..

دمتي بكل خير

----------


## طفلة تحت المطر

طيـب أخوي .. كيف أطفيه ..؟!

نوع الجهــاز : Acer aspire one

يعطيــك العافية .. :amuse:

----------

